# Hebrews and Belgic Confession



## ClayPot (Apr 17, 2009)

If you subscribe to the Three Forms of Unity do you have to believe that Paul wrote the epistle to the Hebrews?

From Article 4:

Those of the New Testament are: the four Evangelists, viz., Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John; the Acts of the Apostles; the fourteen Epistles of the Apostle Paul, viz., one to the Romans, two to the Corinthians, one to the Galatians, one to the Ephesians, one to the Philippians, one to the Colossians, two to the Thessalonians, two to Timothy, one to Titus, one to Philemon, and one to the Hebrews; the seven Epistles of the other Apostles, viz., one of James, two of Peter, three of John, one of Jude; and the Revelation of the Apostle John.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 17, 2009)

It's my understanding that the URCNA does not require this understanding of their officers. In my humble opinion, there needs to be an official URC edition of the Three Forms that deals with this issue (and a few other textual matters). The RCUS has revised the Belgic Confession on this matter to allow for a variety of views on the authorship of Hebrews.


----------

